# Going Old School



## IPD_Mr (Sep 22, 2011)

Has anyone ever considered going old school on a FP design?  The simplicity of the design would make this an easy concept except for one minor thing, the lever!  One of the things that I really like about the designs is that the section is a press fit into the pen body.  Our usual designs require that to be a screw in fit so that cartridges can be changed or piston/squeeze fillers can be operated.  If anyone has any ideas about creating and installing a lever, I would love to hear them.  J-bars and bladders are no problem for this, just the lever to operate the J-bar.


----------



## Dalecamino (Sep 22, 2011)

I like the idea. My problem would be (mostly) making a hinge for the lever to operate. I'm looking forward to other responses to this question. Thanks Mike!


----------



## joefyffe (Sep 22, 2011)

Mike: Did I provide you with another opportunity (interpreted as---caused you another SWMBO project?) when I mentioned, yesterday, to my daughter that this is what I used when I was in school a looooooooong time ago? :laugh::laugh: I bet black/silver swirl with "Sterling Silver Clip and Lever would look good. OR maybe on a M3 Cobaltium Mokume!!! :tongue::tongue: Are you listening Mike Redburn???:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Dan_F (Sep 22, 2011)

Levers are problematic to install, but there are crescent, coin, or matchstick fillers, all of which use a pressure bar to deflate a rubber sac, same as a lever filler. Have a look here for a complete survey of known filling systems. I've been thinking about crescent fill myself. The simplest  but least dignified is the blow system. http://www.richardspens.com/

Dan


----------

